# Fw 190 A-5 on display



## Violator (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

The Flying Heritage Collection's 190 A-5 went on display for the public today for the first time. As you can see they were still doing a little bit of work on it. They're scheduled to fly it on June 18 with their P-51, and then later this summer with their 109.


----------



## imalko (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing mate. It is wonderful to see the original Fw 190 restored to flying condition (not counting Flug Werk replicas here). I especially like the fact that it's painted in the original scheme and markings worn on the day it was lost on the eastern front. I would so like to be able to see it in person.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful restoration, and great pics. I agree with Igor about the paint scheme etc, and I too would love to be able to see it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 24, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for posting them!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Is there a fixed date for the flight with the 109? I may have to travel down there to see that.


----------



## Violator (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank guys. 

Crimea -- August 6 is "Luftwaffe Day." The FHC plans plan to fly the 190, 109 and Storch. Let me know if you can make it. Another must see is is "Eastern Front Day" on September 10, when they're scheduled to fly the Rata, Po-2 and MiG-29! Sounds like a Russian Heritage Flight!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2011)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coors9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sweet lookin' bird, thanx man.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for the pics!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2011)

That is such a beautiful bird!


----------



## Violator (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi guys — Here are some taxi/flying shots of the 190.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 5, 2011)

Damn! Great stuff. I really want to see that one some day. They must have resolved the issue with the prop.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2011)

SWEET!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2011)

Fantastic, best looking 190 flying so far IMO


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2011)

Great stuff, thanks for posting. Good to see the '109 airborne too.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 17, 2011)

A couple of videos to go with those lovely shots of the FW-190. 

Definitely watch in High Def if you can.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfvQnlYB3IE_

Standard: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfvQnlYB3IE_
High Def: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfvQnlYB3IE_




Fight2FlyPhoto @ YouTube said:


> Saturday, August 6, 2011 was a historic day in aviation history as the worlds only flying original Focke-Wulf 190 flew in formation with one of only two airworthy Messerschmitt Bf-109 E-3s. The Focke-Wulf 190A-5 features its original BMW motor and was restored to the exact condition it was in during its service in World War Two. This was the first time these two aircraft were in the sky together since WWII.
> 
> Both of these aircraft belong to Paul Allen's Flying Heritage Collection in Everett, Washington, home of the flying warbirds.
> 
> Video was shot with Canon VIXIA HG20



----------------------------------------------------------------

Another pretty good video of them.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nRQeWrM2Ng_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nRQeWrM2Ng_


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Sep 17, 2011)

Those two together look great!! I hope to see them one day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2011)

Excellent!!


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing. Looks deadly just sitting still!


----------



## A4K (Sep 17, 2011)

JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!!! THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2011)

Superb ! Fantastic to see and hear - thanks for posting.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 17, 2011)

Truly awesome. Gotta make it down there next summer.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2011)

Would love to get up close and personal....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2011)

Great stuff.


----------

